# Questions for Arminians



## dimib116 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm in a process of having meetings with the Pastor of my church to discuss calvinism/arminianism. I thought it would be handy to type up a list of questions that can't be answered properly by arminians. Here's what I got so far:

When we are in heaven will we have free will? Will people ever sin again?

If God loves everyone, why would he give them the option of going to hell? If he really loved them would he not force them to believe rather than let them suffer in hell for eternity?

Why did God not make a world in such a way that everyone freely chose him?

Who is more loving? A person who throws a rope to a person trying to drown themself? Or someone who jumps in and pulls the person out?

If God is not sovereign over the will of man, why do we pray for salvation of the lost?

What is the point of election if God is only choosing those who who forsees will already choose him?

Did Jesus die to save everyone in the whole world?
Did he succeed?

When Jesus died was he a substitute for the entire world?
How can God punish Jesus for a sinners crime AND also punish the SINNER in hell for eternity?

If everyones sins have been paid for by Jesus on the cross, then why do some people go to hell?
Is unbelief a sin?
If so, then didn’t Jesus die for all their sins?
If not, then why do they suffer in hell for something that isn’t a sin? (Owen)

Did God know who would accept Jesus in the future when Jesus died on the cross?
Why would God place the sin of people whom he knew would never repent on Jesus?

What is the ultimate difference between a Christians who goes to heaven and a sinner who goes to hell?
If I chose to believe then don’t I have reason to boast? Eph 2:8

Anyone got any more good ones?


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jul 4, 2011)

Quite honestly, I'm a bit uncomfortable with the idea of a "gotcha" session with one's pastor (assuming he is the Arminian whom you will be challenging). Tread respectfully.


----------



## dimib116 (Jul 4, 2011)

kainos01 said:


> Quite honestly, I'm a bit uncomfortable with the idea of a "gotcha" session with one's pastor (assuming he is the Arminian whom you will be challenging). Tread respectfully.



Oh I will! These questions aren't meant to be disrespectful. 

My pastor is an Arminian who is completely anti-calvinist even though it is clear that he has studied it disturbingly little.

These questions are just to get him thinking and make him start seeing the flaws in Arminianism. He's pretty closed off to the idea so hopefully these questions will make him see that Calvinism isnt just rubbish.


----------



## Andres (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry friend, but I don't get it. I am assuming you are convinced the doctrines of grace are biblical. If this pastor is a staunch Arminian, then rather than trying to convert him with crafty questions, perhaps it's time for you to respectfully move on to a reformed church.


----------



## Reformed Roman (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree. Assemblies of God is definitely not the place to be. Especially if your signature is accurate. 

If your Reformed Baptist, there are two options less then 30 minutes away from Melbourne.

9Marks Church Search

9Marks Church Search

I can't guarantee they would be biblical. But I can pretty much (almost) guarantee they are better then AoG.

If your Presbyterian I would ask other members of the board to help you find some solid churches there


----------



## dimib116 (Jul 5, 2011)

Okay fair enough, I see what you guys are saying.

To give a brief history, I was mostly raised in this AOG church. After i became reformed the pastor started hearing about stuff that i was telling people and decided he wanted to meet with me and discuss those stuff. A little while after we began the meeting I decided that it might be wise to leave the church, but I decided to at least give the pastor a chance to discuss with me some of the issues that I had.

Thats the only reason why I'm asking these questions. Like I said before it wasn't meant to be a crafty way of tricking my pastor and saying "aha!" but by the grace of God i was hoping to ask him the questions and get him thinking seriously about the illogical nature of arminianism. It was meant to be *thought provoking*, not "crafty" or deceptive.

Anyway, I hope you understand my heart a little bit more on the matter. Thanks for the responses.

---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:24 PM ----------




Zach Rohman said:


> I agree. Assemblies of God is definitely not the place to be. Especially if your signature is accurate.
> 
> If your Reformed Baptist, there are two options less then 30 minutes away from Melbourne.
> 
> ...



Thanks brother I'm actually looking at two churches, City on a Hill and Exchange church, although I havent visited much yet. Its hard to find reformed churches in Melbourne. AOG churches are much more abundant.

I'm presbyterian by the way


----------



## Moireach (Jul 5, 2011)

Melbourne is full of Reformed churches. Check out this link,
Exclusive Psalmody Churches (Australia, New Zealand, & Oceania) - Google Maps

This link is a google map of Psalms only singing churches but these are all as Reformed as you can get. There seems to be 9 around the bay at Melbourne so you shouldn't be too far from one! Coming from AOG you won't be acquainted with Psalm singing, but Calvin was an exclusive Psalm singer and all Calvinist churches that followed on from him (mostly Presbyterians).

Worth a look anyway!


----------



## dimib116 (Jul 5, 2011)

Moireach said:


> Melbourne is full of Reformed churches. Check out this link,
> Exclusive Psalmody Churches (Australia, New Zealand, & Oceania) - Google Maps
> 
> This link is a google map of Psalms only singing churches but these are all as Reformed as you can get. There seems to be 9 around the bay at Melbourne so you shouldn't be too far from one! Coming from AOG you won't be acquainted with Psalm singing, but Calvin was an exclusive Psalm singer and all Calvinist churches that followed on from him (mostly Presbyterians).
> ...



Thanks for that Dav! You're right I really wouldnt be used to a church that only sings Psalms! haha but that doesnt mean I wouldnt be open to it 

However i checked the link you gave me and the nearest church is almost an hour away  kinda tricky especially when I dont drive yet

Thanks anywho!


----------



## Moireach (Jul 5, 2011)

Aw that's a shame. Cool, at least you know where some are now!


----------



## rookie (Jul 5, 2011)

*To give a brief history, I was mostly raised in this AOG church. After i became reformed the pastor started hearing about stuff that i was telling people and decided he wanted to meet with me and discuss those stuff. A little while after we began the meeting I decided that it might be wise to leave the church, but I decided to at least give the pastor a chance to discuss with me some of the issues that I had.

Thats the only reason why I'm asking these questions. Like I said before it wasn't meant to be a crafty way of tricking my pastor and saying "aha!" but by the grace of God i was hoping to ask him the questions and get him thinking seriously about the illogical nature of arminianism. It was meant to be thought provoking, not "crafty" or deceptive.*

I was in the exact same situation when I was part of the "Gospel Halls", and was faithful to them for just over 10 yrs. They are a part of the Brethren and founded by a Calvinist, back in the 1820's (John Darby).

However, they have moved away, and are falling apart, and are either cultish with more legalism, or free will heretics.

I sat down with an elder on 2 occasions, with a full email that was pointed at me as a heretic, spreader of a false gospel, and other accusations. I brought the email me when I sat down with him, and had 33 verses and told him to point out, how I took all them out of context when it comes to the sovereignty of God, depravity of man. And he looked at me and said "I don't need to see those verses, you are wrong"

That was it. I sat down with him one more time, and he told me that salvation was like someone drowning, and feeling someone grap you from behind, and you just let yourself go.

I then told him, salvation is one step further, it's like you're not just "drowning" but are indeed down for the final count, and a good 5 - 6' under water, not coming back up, lungs full of water, and someone dives in, pulls you to shore and brings you back to life.

He looked at me and said "how can you say it's that far?"

I quoted Ephesians 2:5 - We are dead in our sins.

He didn't know what to say, but needless to say, I lost all my preaching responsibilities, and sunday school class was taken away from me. 

Easier to move on to another church, than to convince them of reformed doctrine. 

Pray that God reveals these to them, because you won't be able to.


----------



## dimib116 (Jul 5, 2011)

rookie said:


> *
> Easier to move on to another church, than to convince them of reformed doctrine.
> 
> Pray that God reveals these to them, because you won't be able to.*


*

Thanks for that Ray. Its comforting to know that I'm not the only person who's gone through such a thing.

You're right in that only God can open my pastor's (and my church's) eyes to these things and thats what I pray for constantly. But i do understand that if nothing changes, then its time for me to leave.*


----------



## Reformed Roman (Jul 5, 2011)

My Pastor, and another former Pastor in my church are both from the AoG church. God can change men.


----------

